
Behind the Scenes on Retrofitting Dungeon Crawl Stone Soup's Random Seeding - kibwen
http://crawl.develz.org/wordpress/behind-the-scenes-on-retrofitting-dcss-seeding
======
phendrenad2
This game is one of the great open-source game success stories IMHO. The
community has come together to make a game that is technically impressive,
while not becoming diluted by design-by-committee to the point of becoming "a
mile wide and an inch deep".

~~~
danharaj
Oh god, I love Crawl. It was the only game I played for like a year. I stopped
once I ascended with every race and every class (at the time) at least once.
I'm tempted to return...

My scoreboard if anyone is interested:
[http://crawl.akrasiac.org/scoring/players/danharaj.html](http://crawl.akrasiac.org/scoring/players/danharaj.html)

